#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

## Mohamed

*Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook*


Book Properties
ISBN: 0750678526
Title: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook, Sixth Edition: A Manual of Quick, Accurate Solutions to Everyday Pipeline Engineering Problems
Author: E. W. McAllister
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing ; 6 edition (January 14, 2005)
Publication Date: 2005-01-14
Number Of Pages: 704
Average Amazon Rating: 5.0



Editorial Description
Now in its sixth edition, Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook has been and continues to be the standard resource for any professional in the pipeline industry. A practical and convenient reference, it provides quick solutions to the everyday pipeline problems that the pipeline engineer, contractor, or designer faces. Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook assembles hundreds of shortcuts for pipeline construction, design, and engineering. Workable "how-to" methods, handy formulas, correlations, and curves

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## munari

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## shunsund

Thank You

----------


## ajiskp

Thank You

----------


## mallickaj

Thank You

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## violight

Thank You

----------


## moh1971

rftd

----------


## dedykw

Thank You

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank  You

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## mb6940

God will protect you

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## Escoap

Thank You

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank You

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## danieljk

Thank You

----------


## Kamal_76

Thank You

----------


## winger2james

Shukran :Smile:

----------


## ohho

Thank you

----------


## fyrous

thankx

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## luigi4545

thanks

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## vishwa_108

thank you very much buddy

----------


## Gautier

Very much appreciated Indeed !

Keep  Up the good work

----------


## edson.ortega

I stand an clap for your dispositon to share this information.

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## arcotvenu

thanks

----------


## IOx

Thanks!

----------


## guptah

thank you

----------


## galant1960

please, I need help   for anchor concret in pipeline.
 how to choose dimensions of concrete to bloc pipeline to avoid displacements.
pipeline aboveground , and undergound for trasnposrtation gas or oil.
whay sometimes , the anchor falges was used , and sometimes the pieline has not anchor valves, it's only weld on it's support which is fixed in the concrete , and loop is use d just before the anchor block?


if someone can help me , please I need this formule to calculate achor block , to fix the pipeline before connecting to manifold
thanks in advanceSee More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## anwarahmad

Syukron yazilan

----------


## ArieJ

Thanks!

----------


## adhi_tmed96

thank you very much sir.

----------


## afaqkrkl

Thank you very much. I am really greatful to you....

----------


## onny_wh

Thank you

----------


## haih5

Hello everyone. I can't download it, please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

If it gets banned, I will not reload it. So, get it and host it for others.	
Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook, 7th Ed. 2009.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Arturo

Thanks a lot Nabilia

----------


## tintsw

Thank a lot

----------


## pigkyjoy

Thanks you  Nabilia

----------


## onny_wh

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## cr33p

Thank you mate

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## vasucristal

Dear Friend,
                        Please the link to srinivasancristal@hotmail.com.
Advance thanks to you.

K.Srinivasan.

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Find attached the link.

Thanks to Mr. Nabilia.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## vivekvardhanvarma

Thank you

----------


## aminkhan

Hi
Can you please upload it again.
Thank You
Amin

----------


## makmak9

.


kindly reupload this file fellow engineers.

thanks and more power!


.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## xbone

Hi!
Can you please upload it again.
Thank You.

----------


## selmagis

Recent Eight Edition is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## levo

thank you

----------


## romeo1412

Please re-up load agian for 8 Edition

See More: Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook

----------


## romeo1412

Please re-up load again for 8 Edition

----------

